# Melbourne set to become Biggest City



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

What this means for the people of Melbourne? Is this something they are happy about? 

This means more housing crunch, more crowded public transportation and more traffic jams and sky high prices? 

Melbourne is still a beautiful city with lot of greenery around. Anybody think it's time to stop rat race and give a thought of better living conditions by implementing reasonable intake of migrants and sensible policy on population? 

Your thoughts?


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm living in this city but I'm not a PR or citizen, I hope to stay here after graduation, but I think it's too difficult.

The environment and modernisation now is very balanced in Melbourne, but I think becoming crowed and modern is an unstoppable trend, whether you like or not. The most important thing I'm concerned is how it develops, immigration policy, of course, is one of the most important thing. Australia is a young country, he needs new blood intake, the key is the quality of the new blood. 

We have seen the failure of TAFE students migration, too many TAFE students got PR or citizen and actually did nothing helpful, this will certainly add load to this country.


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

The reason for most of the migrants to consider immigration to Australia is the quality of life. so to attract the best of the quality professionals and also not to let the local community not to feel pressure because of migrants, the state should provide better living conditions and protect environment. 

More houses, schools, parks and play areas for children, better public transport need to be improved.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I_Love_australia said:


> What this means for the people of Melbourne? Is this something they are happy about?
> 
> This means more housing crunch, more crowded public transportation and more traffic jams and sky high prices?
> 
> ...


There are always going to be people about, especially the media who espouse anything to earn a crust.

Melbourne as a city will change little as whilst there'll be population increase, it occurring some 40-50 km. from the heart of Melbourne is going to have a minimal effect on what could be classed as Melbourne City if you think of a City Precinct of some 4-5 km. across N-S and E- W.
Sure there'll be more high rises and you could even get older people without kids giving up the burbs for city living to cut down on transport and then there'll always be others who head in the opposite direction for a tree/sea change.

Transport and prices has forever been increasing since John Batman it may have been declared the banks of the Yarra as a fine place to establish a city some two centuries or whatever ago.

If governments and bureaucrats within Australia were not influenced by vested interests and had sense and balls there may have been far better regionalised planning for the whole of Australia, for to have roughly half our population, whatever it is located in just two major cities is just lunacy but then sheep probably cannot differentiate as to the greatest lunatics.


----------



## bc. (Jun 3, 2010)

like everything there will be good and bad aspects to this.
change is needed and if you don't embrace change you fall behind.


----------



## Jiji (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with bc. Change is needed and there are always good and bad aspects!This Site is interesting.


----------



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Wanderer is on the money*

Wanderer has said it all.
Melbourne has a genuine multicultural feel and also a European feel which is sadly diminished as you move further north.
Great Post Wanderer.


----------



## Axlegrease (Oct 10, 2010)

Melbourne's already a bit too crowded, not looking forward to having a few million more people here. They're going to have to do some serious improvements on the public transport and roadways in order to handle more people.


----------

